# Luis Elizondo "UFOs ARE Real"- Scientific Conference on Anomalous Aerospace Phenomena March 15, 2019



## The Purge (Apr 14, 2019)

Disclosure is being pushed by ex. DoD officials...... the TRUTH is out there!


----------

